# Pet smart giving spinach to their tortoises



## Katski

Isn't spinach something you should not be feeding your tortoise? My vet told me that. When I asked the PetSmart manager about it, he said "we follow the care guidelines from our vets". like??? It's a vet who told ME not to give spinach. I see spinach and mixed greens in there. Not good. Right?
Not to mention the leopard geckos being emaciated and having dropped tails...ugh, do better, PetSmart.


----------



## LiasisUK

Spinach is fine on occasion, just not in large quantities on a regular basis.


----------



## Malum Argenteum

Don't go to PetSmart. At least, don't spend any money there -- they'll use it to abuse animals.


----------



## SueBoyle

Nothing surprises me any more. Sadly there are insufficient laws to protect animals from these places. There is no such thing as a good pet store where animal welfare is concerned.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I guess it is cheap and easy. They are not going to go on suitable weed or flower hunts.


----------



## Katski

Yeah, it's sad....they won't change anything either. Those tortoises look really sad.


----------



## Tarron

SueBoyle said:


> Nothing surprises me any more. Sadly there are insufficient laws to protect animals from these places. There is no such thing as a good pet store where animal welfare is concerned.


Massively ignorant statement, there are absolutely brilliant pet stores to be found. Of course, there are plenty of crap ones too, and people are more likely to shout and rave about the rubbish ones than to boost up the good ones.


----------



## Reptile girl123

I just got a BP from pet smart who is about a month old (we believe) they had no clue how old he was or anything we also believe they never fed him because he had no clue on how to eat and we had to assist feed him


----------



## SueBoyle

Tarron said:


> Massively ignorant statement, there are absolutely brilliant pet stores to be found. Of course, there are plenty of crap ones too, and people are more likely to shout and rave about the rubbish ones than to boost up the good ones.


That depends totally on your views as to why we keep tortoises and why people sell them. In the case of pet stores it is to make money, hence the overpricing, selling of useless equipment and poor husbandry advice. In over 40 years I’ve never met a pet shop giving good advice re tortoises. I did meet one once whose owners asked for advice following one of my articles in Pet Gazette. They stopped selling tortoises shortly afterwards. Apologies for my ignorance 😉


----------



## SueBoyle

Reptile girl123 said:


> I just got a BP from pet smart who is about a month old (we believe) they had no clue how old he was or anything we also believe they never fed him because he had no clue on how to eat and we had to assist feed him


That’s really sad but again unsurprising. I’ve never let a baby go to a new home (to inexperienced hatchling keepers) under 12 months of age and having completed its first hibernation.


----------

